# Unknown Spaceship Filmed Firing Thrusters In Front Of Moon



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2014)

Send me your wallet now, Vigilante, with all you active credit cards.

You are a good waiting to be plucked, so I willing to sacrifice for you: send me your wallet via Cereal_Killer at USMB head office's address.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Send me your wallet now, Vigilante, with all you active credit cards.
> 
> You are a good waiting to be plucked, so I willing to sacrifice for you: send me your wallet via Cereal_Killer at USMB head office's address.



What's the matter Flakey, you don't like a interesting video? Dora the Explorer more to your liking?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 10, 2014)

interesting thanks


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2014)

I know that you believe in it, Vigilante.  Are you one of the listeners of the Overnight Coast to Coast radio show that deals with that stuff?  I heard it one night driving between Santa Fe and Salt Lake City.  If it had lasted another hour, I would have required deprogramming.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I know that you believe in it, Vigilante.  Are you one of the listeners of the Overnight Coast to Coast radio show that deals with that stuff?  I heard it one night driving between Santa Fe and Salt Lake City.  If it had lasted another hour, I would have required deprogramming.



That's why you're a subversive Flakey, you have a closed mind! Everything in this world is worth investigating!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2014)

So you do listen to Overnight Coast to Coast!

Momma.  I bagged a nutter.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> So you do listen to Overnight Coast to Coast!
> 
> Momma.  I bagged a nutter.



Also Red Eye, Oldies, and several of the college radio stations!


----------



## Rank Your Leader (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow. That looks so real and authentic.


----------



## Politico (Nov 11, 2014)

It's real. But it ain't no alien...or near the moon.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Nov 21, 2014)

MOON NAZIS!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 21, 2014)

SR 71 in low Earth orbit?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SR 71 in low Earth orbit?



 They supposedly retired the SR71 in 98.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Nov 21, 2014)

It's probably just a satellite making course corrections. He said it was in low earth orbit, after all.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 23, 2014)

There was a claim the US has a military space fleet. Not the shuttle, not satellites, but proper 'space bombers and fighters.' Shrug.

True state of the art is always going to be classified. Only learned about the F-117 some 20 years after its first flight. Still haven't confirmed Aurora and similar hypersonic aircraft so why reveal a space armada if they don't have to? 

Is it true? No idea, but it seems a desireable thing to have so who knows.


----------

